# Stars and their GTR's



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

I'll start off WITH AN ESTEEMED VIP OF OUR CELEB WORLD

Vernon Kay

Vernon Kay's £65,000 sports car gets hit with a parking ticket as he does his Radio 1 show | Mail Online

(weird bonnet)


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

Kerry Katona

Kerry takes Mark's car away :: Company.co.uk


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

It's been revealed that Jenson Button is selling a car after he realised he didn't get enough time to drive it.

According to The Sun, the F1 star is selling his 193pmh black Nissan GTR, which can do 0-60mph in 3.3 seconds. It's so fast, it even has a launch button.

He paid ?65,000 for the car when he bought it in 2009. It's going for ?49,995 on the market, with no mention that it was the racer's car, which is covered in a matte black wrap and matching black alloys.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: Vernon Kay and the Daily Mail. Exactly what the **** do his alleged marital woes have to do with getting a parking ticket? Trying to pad out a story that was a very mundane and everyday occurrence.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Lol. LOL


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

can't believe Cem reads the daily mail!!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

and Razzle!


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Dear all,

I have exercised my right as GodKing of the GTR Register to moderate and remove certain posts relating to Mr John Fuggles. 

Yours,

God King


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Blow Dog said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have exercised my right as GodKing of the GTR Register to moderate and remove certain posts relating to Mr John Fuggles.
> 
> ...


2 or 3 removed posts aren't exactly going to dent the 22,000 plus post count he already has! It's not like anyone is catching up with him.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Blow Dog said:


> I have ............. remove[d] certain posts relating to Mr John Fuggles.


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

Fuggles said:


>


Agreed??


----------



## srandall (Mar 31, 2006)

Blow Dog said:


> I have exercised my right as GodKing of the GTR Register to moderate and remove certain posts relating to Mr John Fuggles.


Now I want to know what they said?

This is as bad as "I know a secret, but can't tell you!".


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

srandall said:


> Now I want to know what they said?
> 
> This is as bad as "I know a secret, but can't tell you!".


Blow Dog originally described Big Vern as D-list, someone said it was a bit harsh, Fuggles agreed, Mook said about Blow Dog reading the Mail, Fuggles said Blow Dog read Womans Own, Blow Dog deletes Fuggles and the Big Vern sympathiser posts and corrects the D-list bit to what it says now, Fuggles is confused, Geordieboy is confused at Fuggles, your confused at all of it!

Clearer now? 

This post will probably now be deleted to add to the confusion.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I think Blow Dog said Vern was on D List, D 'A list'. innit 

mook


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Blimey, it'll be my Dad's bigger than your Dad next ! :chuckle:


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> I think Blow Dog said Vern was on D List, D 'A list'. innit
> 
> mook


Lol


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Jensons got sold a while back and trust me I know.......


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

andyc said:


> Lol


Man that's a screwy avitar you have there !!! Wonder what the rest of her body looks like LOL


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

worlds fastest bowler 'shoaib akhtar 'drives a gtr .

usain bolt fastest man on earth drives a gtr as does asafa powell 

proper celebrites these :banned:


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

skyjuice said:


> worlds fastest bowler 'shoaib akhtar 'drives a gtr .
> 
> usain bolt fastest man on earth drives a gtr as does asafa powell
> 
> proper celebrites these :banned:


Alistair Cook also :thumbsup:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

One of the England football team has one as well. I did get told who it was but the name didn't mean anything to me so can't remember who it was


----------



## Godspd (Dec 12, 2001)

*Donald Sutherland*

Very old news...

Donald Sutherland drives a Nissan GT-R in Black | Celebrity's and their cars -What do they drive?


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Godspd said:


> Very old news...
> 
> Donald Sutherland drives a Nissan GT-R in Black | Celebrity's and their cars -What do they drive?


Hah - cool spot though.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Seb Vettel may be getting one. He's quite a fan and seems to know a lot about the car's capabilities based on a conversation he had with 'someone' at the Geneva Motor Show


----------



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

Darren Gibson that plays for Man U has one...hes originally from my town and has brought it back over a few times during season downtime....sounds and looks immense!


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Fuggles said:


> Seb Vettel may be getting one. He's quite a fan and seems to know a lot about the car's capabilities based on a conversation he had with 'someone' at the Geneva Motor Show


Show off


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

We pretty much all know this chap used to own a Nissan GT-R. We all pretty much also know he sold it last year. But, did you know he's bought a new one? 










And if you can't see who it is, here's a better picture:









No? Try this:









Yep, he has another Nissan GT-R


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

Really? a MY11?
How do you know Fuggs?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Bought from Westway again?


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

whats the kit on vernon kays one?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

r34mspec said:


> Really? a MY11?
> How do you know Fuggs?


Can't say but I can say for sure he has one.


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

trevbwhite said:


> whats the kit on vernon kays one?


i believe knight-racer supplied his full kit


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Vernon is on this forum children so careful with your comments please ...


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

And JB is not the only F1 Driver to have a Nissan GT-R. There is another driver - based in Germany - who has one.  I've managed to narrow it down but can't be sure exactly which one it is so can't say. But one thing's for sure there aren't many F1 Drivers in the world and not many of them live in Germany


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Also the new Indian F1 understudy has one....


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Steve said:


> Man that's a screwy avitar you have there !!! Wonder what the rest of her body looks like LOL


Glad you are not the only one, I thought old age had finally caught up and a trip to specsavers was on the cards


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Vernon is on this forum children so careful with your comments please ...


Whats his handle............... as if you would say


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Sorry we do not disclose that information. Aside from breeching the Data Protection Act it's also inapropriate for us to pass on that information, it is only for individuals themselves to discose their identity if they wish to


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

Has Lotus F1 test driver Fairuz Fauzy still got one?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Yes, but he is an F1 Test Driver so wasn't considering him. Three current F1 pilots competing in the 2011 F1 championship have Nissan GT-Rs, Fairuz has one also and is a reserve/test driver for Renault F1
























So, Jenson Button has one, Fairuz Fauzy has one and TWO more F1 competitors for 2011 have one. ANyone know who?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I have one, but have had to pull out of this season's F1 calendar as I'm too fat for the cockpit.


----------



## roki_86 (Oct 24, 2010)

Timo Glock have a Black Gtr.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> I have one, but have had to pull out of this season's F1 calendar as I'm too fat for the cockpit.


Funny!

I know the feeling. I'm struggling with the new Recaros at the moment...


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> I have one, but have had to pull out of this season's F1 calendar as I'm too fat for the cockpit.


But I bet your petrol tank will enable you to complete at least 1 normal race...


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

Fuggles said:


> But one thing's for sure there aren't many F1 Drivers in the world and not many of them live in Germany


Actually, looking at race drivers for this season then by some margin Germany is the best represented nation on the grid with 6 :thumbsup:

edit: ahhh are you saying reside in Germany not German drivers?


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

charles charlie said:


> I have one, but have had to pull out of this season's F1 calendar as I'm too fat for the cockpit.


Cookie ...


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

So, Jenson Button has one. Fairuz Fauzy has one, but which TWO other F1 drivers have Nissan GT-Rs?

This chap has one:









if that doesn't help try this:









and if you still don't know:









Which means there is still one more F1 pilot for 2011 that drives a Nissan GT-R. Anyone know?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

After several conversations today at the meet, one person got the name right; but I can't confirm who said it and what name they gave me. So, the Current F1 drivers (and a reserve/test driver) who on a GT-r are:

Jenson Button
Timo Glock
Fairuz Fauzy
PLUS ONE OTHER....... anyone know?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

the final one..............





This cahp also owns a Nissan GT-R, althought rumours has it that his father has not driven it yet!


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Found another one! A-Lister too!










The Crap We Missed – Tuesday 5.31.11 - Photos ? The Superficial - Because You're Ugly


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Huey Morgan out of the Fun Lovin Criminals???


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

We have just supply a Daytona Blue 2011 for Vitaly Petrov  Lord Blandford has just bought one after driving our demo.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Litchfield said:


> We have just supply a Daytona Blue 2011 for Vitaly Petrov  Lord Blandford has just bought one after driving our demo.


Awesome and is he going to have it 'tweaked' like Eric's?..


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Huey Morgan out of the Fun Lovin Criminals???


Dude ... that's Iron Man your talking about :chuckle:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Litchfield said:


> Lord Blandford has just bought one after driving our demo.


Ah, welcoming another of the original R32 GT-R owners back to the fold!

As for Mr Downey Jr, it would be cool if he got the GT-R featured in Iron Man 3 rather than the boring Audis he's always forced to drive...


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Huey Morgan out of the Fun Lovin Criminals???




```

```
Ha! Exactly what I was going to say! God knows he's cool enough.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Vitaly's car will be upgraded


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

Fuggles said:


> the final one..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



on dear! that's put me off :clap:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> After several conversations today at the meet, one person got the name right; but I can't confirm who said it and what name they gave me. So, the Current F1 drivers (and a reserve/test driver) who on a GT-r are:
> 
> Jenson Button
> Timo Glock
> ...


Jenson sold his last year, sadly.

Don't all the Renault F1 guys get or choose to buy GT-Rs?


----------



## paulcoop007 (Oct 31, 2009)

:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


ChristianR said:


> on dear! that's put me off :clap:


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Litchfield said:


> Vitaly's car will be upgraded


Look forward to thsat Evo article! Last one looked yummy that you did (tuned car of the year if I remember?).


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks Rog, The White one was indeed their tuned car of the year  Vitaly's won't be as wild.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Litchfield said:


> Thanks Rog, The White one indeed was their tuned car of the year  Vitaly's won't be as wild.


Pleasure - was really good article and car looked fabulous. 

Hopefully Petrov won't drive his GT-R into barriers! Hope he gets better soon - lucky boy!


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

ChristianR said:


> on dear! that's put me off :clap:


I don't think Lewis Hamilton has one yet as he looked at my car (new model) on 2nd April in the Brands Hatch paddock. His comments were that he was under contract with a manufacturer that is neither Nissan or Renault. However, he was mightily impresssed having driven Jenson's car when he owned it.
He was at the BTCC event supporting his brother Nicholas with his father Anthony


----------



## R34Steve (May 2, 2011)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> It's been revealed that Jenson Button is selling a car after he realised he didn't get enough time to drive it.
> 
> According to The Sun, the F1 star is selling his 193pmh black Nissan GTR, which can do 0-60mph in 3.3 seconds. It's so fast, it even has a launch button.
> 
> ...


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

This is a player for the LA Lakers......he has a mental M6 as well...posted below....











The M6


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

I guess many F1 drivers associated with Renault would be ok with a GTR...it's that or a Megane ;-) if they were contracted so.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I don't think any of them get the cars for free, although if you are a F1 driver Mercedes will give you a great deal on one!


----------



## S99ANE (Apr 3, 2011)

Darren Gibson a la Manchester United has a DMG R35

Jon Ollsen had his on the Gumball this year with his Lambo SV


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

MUMBAI: Replacing a Ferrari is tough, especially if it has been gifted to you. But having taken the decision to do away with the "prancing horse", batting maestro Sachin Tendulkar has driven in a new one – a red Nissan GT-R Supercar.

The 530 horse-powered, twin turbo, four-wheel drive which costs $87,000 (Rs 4 crore approx) was delivered to Tendulkar at his La Mer residence in Bandra a fortnight ago. "Two top engineers were flown in from Dubai along with the car so that it could be tuned in to the cricketing maestro's preference," a source from Arabian Automobiles in Dubai, from where the car was bought, told TOI.

Confirming the news, a close friend of the batting ace said, "Sachin is delighted with the arrival of his new car." Commenting on the decision to sell the Ferrari, the pal said, "It was tough for him to ensure that the car maintained its minimum run on Mumbai's roads. Also, he could not get out on the roads because people would easily identify the car. It wasn't used much for the same reason."

The addition of the Nissan will take Tendulkar's car rally to four - he already has 2 BMWs and a Skoda. 

Superbat Sachin Tendulkar gets a new Nissan GT-R Supercar - The Times of India

btw 87k $ is just 40 lacs . 4 crores is like 880k $


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

> The addition of the Nissan will take Tendulkar's car rally to four - he already has 2 BMWs and a *Skoda*.


 Skoda?:chuckle:
http://articles.timesofindia.indiatimes.com/2011-06-25/top-stories/29702204_1_car-rally-horse-roads


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I don't know if any of you watch Chuck, a light hearted spy comedy, now shown on Sky Living. I'm a big fan having watched it from the beginning.
Turns out the main star, Zach Levi is a big GT-R fan and is on his second:


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Found this old thread whilst searching for info and wondered which celebs could be linked to the mighty GT-R now? I know Robb Huff and Tom Chiltern. What about Jenson Button and any of the others?


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Lots of F1...Petrov, button, sutil, Glock, Lopez the lotus boss, senna


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

will hoy just bought one


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

pwpro said:


> will hoy just bought one


Are you sure? He died in 2002 !!!!!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

barry P. said:


> Are you sure? He died in 2002 !!!!!


I thought the same!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

old chuck norris has one :chuckle:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Not mention Usain Bolt's famous gold one!

I've said this before, but I don't think there has ever been a single model of car chosen by so many racing drivers before, many of them spending their own money on them rather than being lent them by sponsors.

Speaks volumes for just how much of a driver's car it is.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

At the risk of decreasing the value Georgios Samaras has one


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

wmd_gtr said:


> At the risk of decreasing the value Georgios Samaras has one


Right, that's it, I'm selling up! :runaway:


----------



## Nabster (Sep 3, 2011)

Sir Chris Hoy has just got one.

Olympian Sir Chris Hoy gets Nissan GTR on the road to Rio Olympics


----------



## NELLEE (Mar 8, 2014)

Like to see his legs fit in that seat


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

barry P. said:


> Are you sure? He died in 2002 !!!!!


Ok ok it may have been Chris lol


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Evo9lution said:


> Right, that's it, I'm selling up! :runaway:


Mines already gone. Researching who owns what now before I make my decision on a new car!


----------



## bootnec (Aug 18, 2007)

Evo9lution said:


> Right, that's it, I'm selling up! :runaway:


the single reason they are holding their value so well.:shy::shy:

ETA..because georgei bhoy has one..not because your selling!


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> Not mention Usain Bolt's famous gold one!
> 
> I've said this before, but I don't think there has ever been a single model of car chosen by so many racing drivers before, many of them spending their own money on them rather than being lent them by sponsors.
> 
> Speaks volumes for just how much of a driver's car it is.


Plus he had a black one before the gold one. Think he bought that after the M3 crash. Has 2 now I think:squintdan


----------



## dannyrydzek (Mar 24, 2012)

I have one. lol

Danny


----------

